# Wind for Birmingham rollers



## antoha (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi guys!How your Birmingham Rollers flying on days when its absolutely calm and not breezy at all? How are their kitting and flight speed look like in those moments?Cheers!


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

mine are good and rolling pretty awesome since im flying young ones. they just locking up that roll and i love it. you own rollers?


----------



## antoha (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi!My young ones are good but the breeding flock when i fly them with little or no wind stetches the kit,the flight slows,they're rolling deeper but it is looking more like perfoming of individuals rather than a team.With more wind-perfect kitting.Also must tell that they are nesting and feeding at the moment and having a lot of freedom and xtra food,but i dont think i saw much difference in between when they're not feeding.Any thaughts?


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

*Flying in the Wind*

While flying in the wind can cause bad habits with your kits, especially young kits, it definitely does help the kit stay together tighter. If you have a loose kiting family then a little wind on fly day will actually help, just a little. Too much wind will cause the kit to dip and dive in the wind, something we hate to instill in our birds. It is almost better to not fly them (youngsters) on windy days as they will quickly develop the habit of flying low and fast when the wind has moved on.

The reason you are seeing more activity when they are kiting tightly is because they are more easily stimulated to roll by each other due to their closeness.

If you want your birds to do their best lock them up and fly them just once per day as young birds, once rolling every other day. If they are birds which have been rolling for several months than flying every three days will bring out more depth, as well as more performance. Fly them every day and you will end up with short rollers, or stiff rollers.

If you have any questions check out my web site at www.rickmeerollers.com

Rick


----------

